# $750 in statement credit : Protection with Payback Program



## Shadowfax (Feb 26, 2006)

Anyone else get an email about this?

During the time period August 1, 2014-January 2, 2015 qualified creditworthy BMW Financial Services customers are eligible for up to $250 off each of their first three required monthly payments (up to $750 total credit) paid by BMW Financial Services with the purchase of at least one eligible BMW Protection Product. Customers will be responsible for any monthly payment amount above $250. Qualified creditworthy Pre-Pay Lease customers are eligible for a $750 credit with the purchase of at least one eligible BMW Protection Product, to be applied to amount due at lease signing or delivery. BMW Protection Products include options like BMW Tire and Wheel Protection, Windshield Protection, Paintless Dent Repair, and Key Protection. All New Model Year 2014 and Model Year 2015 BMW vehicles are eligible. 

Here's the kicker:
Florida customers are not required to purchase a Protection Product to receive the credit. 

So, every Florida customer gets $750!?


----------



## stingr23 (Oct 27, 2014)

Curious to hear more about this...


----------



## bnguyen1983 (Sep 15, 2014)

Do you have a screenshot of the email? I'd be interested in this.


----------



## Shadowfax (Feb 26, 2006)

```
<html xmlns:v="urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml"
xmlns:o="urn:schemas-microsoft-com:office:office"
xmlns:w="urn:schemas-microsoft-com:office:word"
xmlns:x="urn:schemas-microsoft-com:office:excel"
xmlns:m="http://schemas.microsoft.com/office/2004/12/omml"
xmlns="http://www.w3.org/TR/REC-html40" xml:lang="en">

<head>
****** http-equiv=Content-Type content="text/html; charset=unicode">
****** name=ProgId content=Word.Document>
****** name=Generator content="Microsoft Word 15">
****** name=Originator content="Microsoft Word 15">
****** rel=File-List
href="Don't%20let%20this%20BMW%20credit%20of%20up%20to%20$4500%20pass%20by._files/filelist.xml">
****** rel=Edit-Time-Data
href="Don't%20let%20this%20BMW%20credit%20of%20up%20to%20$4500%20pass%20by._files/editdata.mso">
<!--[if !mso]>
<style>
v\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);}
o\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);}
w\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);}
.shape {behavior:url(#default#VML);}
</style>
<![endif]-->
<title>BMW</title>
<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>
 <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>
  <o:AllowPNG/>
 </o:OfficeDocumentSettings>
</xml><![endif]-->
****** rel=themeData
href="Don't%20let%20this%20BMW%20credit%20of%20up%20to%20$4500%20pass%20by._files/themedata.thmx">
****** rel=colorSchemeMapping
href="Don't%20let%20this%20BMW%20credit%20of%20up%20to%20$4500%20pass%20by._files/colorschememapping.xml">
<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>
 <w:WordDocument>
  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>
  <w:TrackMoves/>
  <w:TrackFormatting/>
  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>
  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>
  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>
  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>
  <w:DoNotPromoteQF/>
  <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>
  <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>
  <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>
  <w:Compatibility>
   <w:DoNotExpandShiftReturn/>
   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>
   <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>
   <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/>
  </w:Compatibility>
  <m:mathPr>
   <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>
   <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>
   <m:brkBinSub m:val="***45;-"/>
   <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>
   <m:dispDef/>
   <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>
   <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>
   <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>
   <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>
   <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>
   <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>
  </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument>
</xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>
 <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="false"
  DefSemiHidden="false" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"
  LatentStyleCount="371">
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"
   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"
   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"
   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"
   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"
   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"
   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"
   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="true"
   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="index 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="index 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="index 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="index 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="index 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="index 6"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="index 7"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="index 8"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="index 9"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"
   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"
   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"
   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"
   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"
   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"
   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 6"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"
   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 7"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"
   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 8"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"
   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="toc 9"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Normal Indent"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="footnote text"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="annotation text"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="header"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="footer"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="index heading"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" SemiHidden="true"
   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="table of figures"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="envelope address"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="envelope return"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="footnote reference"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="annotation reference"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="line number"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="page number"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="endnote reference"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="endnote text"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="table of authorities"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="macro"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="toa heading"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="List"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="List Bullet"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="List Number"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="List 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="List 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="List 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="List 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="List Bullet 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="List Bullet 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="List Bullet 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="List Bullet 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="List Number 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="List Number 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="List Number 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="List Number 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Closing"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Signature"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="true"
   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Body Text"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Body Text Indent"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="List Continue"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="List Continue 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="List Continue 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="List Continue 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="List Continue 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Message Header"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Salutation"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Date"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Body Text First Indent"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Body Text First Indent 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Note Heading"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Body Text 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Body Text 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Body Text Indent 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Body Text Indent 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Block Text"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Hyperlink"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="FollowedHyperlink"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Document Map"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Plain Text"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="E-mail Signature"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="HTML Top of Form"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="HTML Bottom of Form"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Normal (Web)"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="HTML Acronym"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="HTML Address"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="HTML Cite"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="HTML Code"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="HTML Definition"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="HTML Keyboard"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="HTML Preformatted"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="HTML Sample"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="HTML Typewriter"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="HTML Variable"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Normal Table"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="annotation subject"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="No List"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Outline List 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Outline List 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Outline List 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table Simple 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table Simple 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table Simple 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table Classic 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table Classic 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table Classic 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table Classic 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table Colorful 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table Colorful 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table Colorful 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table Columns 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table Columns 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table Columns 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table Columns 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table Columns 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table Grid 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table Grid 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table Grid 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table Grid 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table Grid 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table Grid 6"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table Grid 7"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table Grid 8"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table List 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table List 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table List 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table List 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table List 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table List 6"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table List 7"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table List 8"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table 3D effects 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table 3D effects 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table 3D effects 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table Contemporary"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table Elegant"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table Professional"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table Subtle 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table Subtle 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table Web 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table Web 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table Web 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Balloon Text"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="Table Grid"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" UnhideWhenUsed="true"
   Name="Table Theme"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" Name="Placeholder Text"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" SemiHidden="true" Name="Revision"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" QFormat="true"
   Name="List Paragraph"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" QFormat="true"
   Name="Intense Quote"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" QFormat="true"
   Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" QFormat="true"
   Name="Intense Emphasis"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" QFormat="true"
   Name="Subtle Reference"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" QFormat="true"
   Name="Intense Reference"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" SemiHidden="true"
   UnhideWhenUsed="true" Name="Bibliography"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" SemiHidden="true"
   UnhideWhenUsed="true" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="41" Name="Plain Table 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="42" Name="Plain Table 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="43" Name="Plain Table 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="44" Name="Plain Table 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="45" Name="Plain Table 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="40" Name="Grid Table Light"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="Grid Table 1 Light"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"
   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"
   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"
   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"
   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"
   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"
   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"
   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"
   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"
   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"
   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"
   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"
   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"
   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"
   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"
   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"
   Name="Grid Table 1 Light Accent 6"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="Grid Table 2 Accent 6"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="Grid Table 3 Accent 6"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="Grid Table 4 Accent 6"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="Grid Table 5 Dark Accent 6"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"
   Name="Grid Table 6 Colorful Accent 6"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"
   Name="Grid Table 7 Colorful Accent 6"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46" Name="List Table 1 Light"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51" Name="List Table 6 Colorful"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52" Name="List Table 7 Colorful"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"
   Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"
   Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"
   Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 1"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"
   Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"
   Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"
   Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 2"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"
   Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"
   Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"
   Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 3"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"
   Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"
   Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"
   Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 4"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"
   Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"
   Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"
   Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 5"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="46"
   Name="List Table 1 Light Accent 6"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="47" Name="List Table 2 Accent 6"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="48" Name="List Table 3 Accent 6"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="49" Name="List Table 4 Accent 6"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="50" Name="List Table 5 Dark Accent 6"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="51"
   Name="List Table 6 Colorful Accent 6"/>
  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="52"
   Name="List Table 7 Colorful Accent 6"/>
 </w:LatentStyles>
</xml><![endif]-->
<style>
<!--
.ExternalClass * {line-height: 125%}
div
	{-webkit-text-size-adjust:none;}
p
	{-webkit-text-size-adjust:none;}
a
	{-webkit-text-size-adjust:none;}
li
	{-webkit-text-size-adjust:none;}
td
	{-webkit-text-size-adjust:none;}

 /* Font Definitions */
 @font-face
	{font-family:Helvetica;
	panose-1:2 11 6 4 2 2 2 2 2 4;
	mso-font-charset:0;
	mso-generic-font-family:swiss;
	mso-font-pitch:variable;
	mso-font-signature:-536859905 -1073711037 9 0 511 0;}
@font-face
	{font-family:"Cambria Math";
	panose-1:2 4 5 3 5 4 6 3 2 4;
	mso-font-alt:"Palatino Linotype";
	mso-font-charset:0;
	mso-generic-font-family:roman;
	mso-font-pitch:variable;
	mso-font-signature:-536870145 1107305727 0 0 415 0;}
@font-face
	{font-family:Calibri;
	panose-1:2 15 5 2 2 2 4 3 2 4;
	mso-font-alt:"Arial Rounded MT Bold";
	mso-font-charset:0;
	mso-generic-font-family:swiss;
	mso-font-pitch:variable;
	mso-font-signature:-536870145 1073786111 1 0 415 0;}
 /* Style Definitions */
 p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal
	{mso-style-unhide:no;
	mso-style-qformat:yes;
	mso-style-parent:"";
	margin:0in;
	margin-bottom:.0001pt;
	mso-pagination:widow-orphan;
	font-size:12.0pt;
	font-family:"Times New Roman",serif;
	mso-fareast-font-family:Calibri;
	mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-latin;}
p.readmsgbody, li.readmsgbody, div.readmsgbody
	{mso-style-name:readmsgbody;
	mso-style-unhide:no;
	mso-margin-top-alt:auto;
	margin-right:0in;
	mso-margin-bottom-alt:auto;
	margin-left:0in;
	mso-pagination:widow-orphan;
	font-size:12.0pt;
	font-family:"Times New Roman",serif;
	mso-fareast-font-family:Calibri;
	mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-latin;}
p.externalclass, li.externalclass, div.externalclass
	{mso-style-name:externalclass;
	mso-style-unhide:no;
	mso-margin-top-alt:auto;
	margin-right:0in;
	mso-margin-bottom-alt:auto;
	margin-left:0in;
	mso-pagination:widow-orphan;
	font-size:12.0pt;
	font-family:"Times New Roman",serif;
	mso-fareast-font-family:Calibri;
	mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-latin;}
.MsoChpDefault
	{mso-style-type:export-only;
	mso-default-props:yes;
	font-size:10.0pt;
	mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt;
	mso-bidi-font-size:10.0pt;}
@page WordSection1
	{size:8.5in 11.0in;
	margin:1.0in 1.0in 1.0in 1.0in;
	mso-header-margin:.5in;
	mso-footer-margin:.5in;
	mso-paper-source:0;}
div.WordSection1
	{page:WordSection1;}
-->
</style>
<!--[if gte mso 10]>
<style>
 /* Style Definitions */
 table.MsoNormalTable
	{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";
	mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;
	mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;
	mso-style-noshow:yes;
	mso-style-priority:99;
	mso-style-parent:"";
	mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;
	mso-para-margin:0in;
	mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;
	mso-pagination:widow-orphan;
	font-size:10.0pt;
	font-family:"Times New Roman",serif;}
</style>
<![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>
 <o:shapedefaults v:ext="edit" spidmax="1026"/>
</xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>
 <o:shapelayout v:ext="edit">
  <o:idmap v:ext="edit" ******"1"/>
 </o:shapelayout></xml><![endif]-->
</head>

****** bgcolor="#F2F2F2" lang=EN-US link=blue vlink=purple style='tab-interval:
.5in'>

<div class=WordSection1>

<p class=MsoNormal style='margin-left:120.0pt;text-indent:-120.0pt;tab-stops:
120.0pt;mso-layout-grid-align:none;text-autospace:none'><b><span
style='font-family:"Calibri",sans-serif;mso-bidi-font-family:Calibri;
color:black'>From:<span style='mso-tab-count:1'>***************************** </span></span></b><span
style='font-family:"Calibri",sans-serif;mso-bidi-font-family:Calibri;
color:black'>BMW of North America <[email protected]><o:p></o:p></span></p>

<p class=MsoNormal style='margin-left:120.0pt;text-indent:-120.0pt;tab-stops:
120.0pt;mso-layout-grid-align:none;text-autospace:none'><b><span
style='font-family:"Calibri",sans-serif;mso-bidi-font-family:Calibri;
color:black'>Sent:<span style='mso-tab-count:1'>****************************** </span></span></b><span
style='font-family:"Calibri",sans-serif;mso-bidi-font-family:Calibri;
color:black'>Tuesday, November 18, 2014 1:01 PM<o:p></o:p></span></p>

<p class=MsoNormal style='margin-left:120.0pt;text-indent:-120.0pt;tab-stops:
120.0pt;mso-layout-grid-align:none;text-autospace:none'><b><span
style='font-family:"Calibri",sans-serif;mso-bidi-font-family:Calibri;
color:black'>To:<span style='mso-tab-count:1'>********************************** </span></span></b><span
style='font-family:"Calibri",sans-serif;mso-bidi-font-family:Calibri;
color:black'><o:p></o:p></span></p>

<p class=MsoNormal style='margin-left:120.0pt;text-indent:-120.0pt;tab-stops:
120.0pt;mso-layout-grid-align:none;text-autospace:none'><b><span
style='font-family:"Calibri",sans-serif;mso-bidi-font-family:Calibri;
color:black'>Subject:<span style='mso-tab-count:1'>************************* </span></span></b><span
style='font-family:"Calibri",sans-serif;mso-bidi-font-family:Calibri;
color:black'>Don't let this BMW credit of up to $4,500 pass by.<o:p></o:p></span></p>

<p class=MsoNormal><o:p> </o:p></p>

<p class=MsoNormal><span lang=EN style='mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";
mso-ansi-language:EN'><img width=1 height=1 id="_x0000_i1025"
src="http://click.email.bmwusa.com/t/[email protected]&l=cvlo_apZophrybkX.jht&e="
style='border-style:hidden;border-bottom-width:0in;border-left-width:0in;
border-right-width:0in;border-top-width:0in'><o:p></o:p></span></p>

<table class=MsoNormalTable border=0 cellpadding=0 width="100%"
 style='width:100.0%;mso-cellspacing:1.5pt;background:#F2F2F2;mso-yfti-tbllook:
 1184'>
 <tr style='mso-yfti-irow:0;mso-yfti-firstrow:yes;mso-yfti-lastrow:yes'>
  <td style='padding:.75pt .75pt .75pt .75pt'>
  <div align=center>
  <table class=MsoNormalTable border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0 width=600
   style='width:6.25in;mso-cellspacing:0in;background:#F2F2F2;mso-yfti-tbllook:
   1184;mso-padding-alt:0in 0in 0in 0in'>
   <tr style='mso-yfti-irow:0;mso-yfti-firstrow:yes;mso-yfti-lastrow:yes'>
    <td style='padding:0in 0in 0in 0in'>
    <div align=center>
    <table class=MsoNormalTable border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0 width=600
     style='width:6.25in;mso-cellspacing:0in;background:#F2F2F2;mso-yfti-tbllook:
     1184;mso-padding-alt:0in 0in 0in 0in'>
     <tr style='mso-yfti-irow:0;mso-yfti-firstrow:yes;mso-yfti-lastrow:yes'>
      <td valign=top style='padding:37.5pt 0in 11.25pt 0in'>
      <p class=MsoNormal><span style='font-size:7.5pt;font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif;
      mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";color:#828283'>Get your BMW
      credit now.     <a name=viewOnline id=viewOnline
      linkname="View Online"></a><a
      href="http://click.email.bmwusa.com/t/cf[email protected]vDz&l=cvlo_apZophrybkX.jht&Xl=cvlo_apZophrybkX.jht&e=Put&q=&y=a0mw://Utp1lh.Vvf"
      target="_blank"><span style='mso-bookmark:viewOnline'><span
      style='color:#3F3F3F;text-decoration:none;text-underline:none'>View
      Online</span></span><span style='mso-bookmark:viewOnline'></span></a><o:p></o:p></span></p>
      </td>
     </tr>
    </table>
    </div>
    <p class=MsoNormal><span style='font-size:8.5pt;font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif;
    mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";color:#262626;display:none;
    mso-hide:all'><o:p> </o:p></span></p>
    <div align=center>
    <table class=MsoNormalTable border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0 width=600
     style='width:6.25in;mso-cellspacing:0in;background:white;mso-yfti-tbllook:
     1184;mso-padding-alt:0in 0in 0in 0in'>
     <tr style='mso-yfti-irow:0;mso-yfti-firstrow:yes;mso-yfti-lastrow:yes;
      height:255.0pt'>
      <td width=600 valign=top style='width:6.25in;padding:0in 0in 0in 0in;
      height:255.0pt'>
      <p class=MsoNormal align=right style='text-align:right'><a
      name=mainImage id=mainImage></a><a
      href="http://click.email.bmwusa.com/t/[email protected]&l=cvlo_apZophrybkX.jht&e=Iwy&q=&y=a0mw://p3p.if3nzT.jht/l0TuWhkk/Vvg0Xum/mbuTuVpTsllk2bjXz/hmYlkz.Tzi4?fvUpelh2XykpWl=mynl&lvnyVl=Utp7v1WlmoTud5h1&hybnbu=Utp7v1WlmoTud5h1"
      target="_blank"><span style='mso-bookmark:mainImage'><b><span
      style='font-size:7.5pt;font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif;mso-fareast-font-family:
      "Times New Roman";color:black;text-decoration:none;text-underline:none'><img
      border=0 width=600 height=340 id="_x0000_i1026"
      src="http://click.email.bmwusa.com/img/org_100/94100/mainImage.jpg"
      style='display:block' alt=BMW></span></b></span></a><b><span
      style='font-size:7.5pt;font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif;mso-fareast-font-family:
      "Times New Roman";color:black'><o:p></o:p></span></b></p>
      </td>
     </tr>
    </table>
    </div>
    <p class=MsoNormal><span style='font-size:8.5pt;font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif;
    mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";color:#262626;display:none;
    mso-hide:all'><o:p> </o:p></span></p>
    <div align=center>
    <table class=MsoNormalTable border=1 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0 width=600
     style='width:6.25in;mso-cellspacing:0in;background:white;border:solid #E5E5E5 1.0pt;
     mso-border-alt:solid #E5E5E5 .75pt;mso-yfti-tbllook:1184;mso-padding-alt:
     0in 0in 0in 0in'>
     <tr style='mso-yfti-irow:0;mso-yfti-firstrow:yes;mso-yfti-lastrow:yes'>
      <td valign=top style='border:none;padding:37.5pt 37.5pt 0in 37.5pt'>
      <table class=MsoNormalTable border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0
       style='mso-cellspacing:0in;mso-yfti-tbllook:1184;mso-padding-alt:0in 0in 0in 0in'>
       <tr style='mso-yfti-irow:0;mso-yfti-firstrow:yes'>
        <td valign=top style='padding:0in 0in 0in 0in'>
        <p class=MsoNormal style='mso-line-height-alt:21.0pt'><strong><span
        style='font-size:22.5pt;font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif;mso-fareast-font-family:
        "Times New Roman";color:#262626'>YOUR BMW IS WAITING.</span></strong><span
        style='font-size:22.5pt;font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif;mso-fareast-font-family:
        "Times New Roman";color:#262626'><o:p></o:p></span></p>
        </td>
       </tr>
       <tr style='mso-yfti-irow:1'>
        <td valign=top style='padding:15.0pt 0in 0in 0in'>
        <p class=MsoNormal style='line-height:10.5pt'><span style='font-size:
        8.5pt;font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif;mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";
        color:#262626'>Dear ,<br>
        <br>
        Thank you again for coming to the BMW Ultimate Driving Experience. We
        wanted to remind you that you can still take advantage of your
        exclusive offer of a $1,000 <a href="#legal1"><span style='color:#262626;
        text-decoration:none;text-underline:none'>BMW Ultimate Driving
        Allowance.</span><sup><span style='font-size:7.0pt;color:#262626;
        text-decoration:none;text-underline:none'>1</span></sup></a><br>
        <br>
        But it gets better. Combine the BMW Ultimate Driving Allowance with the
        <a href="#legal2"><span style='color:#262626;text-decoration:none;
        text-underline:none'>BMW Happier Holiday Event credit of up to $3,500</span><sup><span
        style='font-size:7.0pt;color:#262626;text-decoration:none;text-underline:
        none'>2</span></sup></a> towards the BMW you want. With up to $4,500
        combined credit, getting behind the wheel of your favorite BMW is
        easier than ever. Legendary performance, innovation, and design are
        yours for the taking.<br>
        <br>
        Your redemption code for the BMW Ultimate Driving Allowance is:<br>
        <strong><span style='font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif'></span></strong><br>
        <br>
        Don’t wait to take advantage of this credit. The redemption code
        expires on January 2, 2015.<o:p></o:p></span></p>
        </td>
       </tr>
       <tr style='mso-yfti-irow:2'>
        <td valign=top style='padding:18.75pt 0in 0in 0in'>
        <p class=MsoNormal><a name=ctaBtn1 id=ctaBtn1></a><a
        href="http://click.email.bmwusa.com/t/[email protected]&l=cvlo_apZophrybkX.jht&e=Iwz&q=&y=a0mw://p3p.if3nzT.jht/l0TuWhkk/Vvg0Xum/mbuTuVpTsllk2bjXz/hmYlkz.Tzi4?fvUpelh2XykpWl=mynl&lvnyVl=Utp7v1WlmoTud5h1&hybnbu=Utp7v1WlmoTud5h1"
        target="_blank"><span style='mso-bookmark:ctaBtn1'><span
        style='mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";color:black;
        text-decoration:none;text-underline:none'><img border=0 width=160
        height=25 id="_x0000_i1027"
        src="http://click.email.bmwusa.com/img/org_100/ctaBtn1_seeCurrentOffers.jpg"
        style='display:block' alt="SEE CURRENT OFFERS"></span></span><span
        style='mso-bookmark:ctaBtn1'></span></a><span style='mso-fareast-font-family:
        "Times New Roman"'><o:p></o:p></span></p>
        </td>
       </tr>
       <tr style='mso-yfti-irow:3;mso-yfti-lastrow:yes'>
        <td valign=top style='padding:18.75pt 0in 37.5pt 0in'>
        <p class=MsoNormal><span style='mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"'><img
        border=0 width=168 height=27 id="_x0000_i1028"
        src="http://click.email.bmwusa.com/img/org_100/94100/efficientLogo.jpg"
        style='display:block' alt="Efficient Dynamics"><o:p></o:p></span></p>
        </td>
       </tr>
      </table>
      </td>
     </tr>
    </table>
    </div>
    <p class=MsoNormal><span style='font-size:8.5pt;font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif;
    mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";color:#262626'>  <o:p></o:p></span></p>
    <div align=center>
    <table class=MsoNormalTable border=1 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0 width=600
     style='width:6.25in;mso-cellspacing:0in;background:white;border:solid #E5E5E5 1.0pt;
     mso-border-alt:solid #E5E5E5 .75pt;mso-yfti-tbllook:1184;mso-padding-alt:
     0in 0in 0in 0in' id="Harman_Offer">
     <tr style='mso-yfti-irow:0;mso-yfti-firstrow:yes;mso-yfti-lastrow:yes'>
      <td valign=top style='border:none;padding:37.5pt 0in 37.5pt 37.5pt'>
      <p class=MsoNormal><a name=promoImg3></a><a
      href="http://click.email.bmwusa.com/t/[email protected]&l=cvlo_apZophrybkX.jht&e=Iw4&q=&y=a0mwl://jklWpmhiw.Utp1lh.Vvf/Hiwe5"
      target="_blank"><span style='mso-bookmark:promoImg3'><span
      style='font-size:8.5pt;font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif;mso-fareast-font-family:
      "Times New Roman";color:black;text-decoration:none;text-underline:none'><img
      border=0 width=275 height=168 id="_x0000_i1029"
      src="http://click.email.bmwusa.com/img/org_100/NUDE_FS_OFFER.jpg"
      style='display:block'></span></span><span style='mso-bookmark:promoImg3'></span></a><span
      style='mso-bookmark:promoImg3'><span style='font-size:8.5pt;font-family:
      "Helvetica",sans-serif;mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";
      color:#262626'><o:p></o:p></span></span></p>
      </td>
      <span style='mso-bookmark:promoImg3'></span>
      <td valign=top style='border:none;padding:37.5pt 37.5pt 37.5pt 18.75pt'>
      <p class=MsoNormal><strong><span style='font-size:10.5pt;font-family:
      "Helvetica",sans-serif;mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";
      color:#262626'>ADDITIONAL SAVINGS FOR CURRENT BMW FINANCIAL SERVICES
      CUSTOMERS.</span></strong><span style='font-size:10.5pt;font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif;
      mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";color:#262626'><br>
      <br>
      </span><span style='font-size:8.5pt;font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif;
      mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";color:#262626'>You may also be
      eligible to get up to <a href="#legal3"><span style='color:#262626;
      text-decoration:none;text-underline:none'>$750 in statement credit if you
      add an eligible BMW Protection Product to your new BMW through the
      Protection with Payback Program from BMW Financial Services.</span><sup><span
      style='font-size:7.0pt;color:#262626;text-decoration:none;text-underline:
      none'>3</span></sup></a><br>
      <br>
      <a name=promoLink1></a><a
      href="http://click.email.bmwusa.com/t/[email protected]&l=cvlo_apZophrybkX.jht&e=Iw1&q=&y=a0mwl://jklWpmhiw.Utp1lh.Vvf/Hiwe5"
      target="_blank"><span style='mso-bookmark:promoLink1'><b><span
      style='color:#262626;text-decoration:none;text-underline:none'><img
      border=0 width=3 height=7 id="_x0000_i1030"
      src="http://click.email.bmwusa.com/img/org_100/arrowBlue.jpg"
      style='display:inline-block' alt="»"><strong><span style='font-family:
      "Helvetica",sans-serif'>APPLY FOR CREDIT</span></strong></span></b></span><span
      style='mso-bookmark:promoLink1'></span></a><span style='mso-bookmark:
      promoLink1'> </span></span><span style='mso-bookmark:promoLink1'><span
      style='font-size:10.5pt;font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif;mso-fareast-font-family:
      "Times New Roman";color:#262626'><o:p></o:p></span></span></p>
      </td>
      <span style='mso-bookmark:promoLink1'></span>
     </tr>
    </table>
    </div>
    <p class=MsoNormal><span style='mso-bookmark:promoImg3'><span
    style='font-size:8.5pt;font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif;mso-fareast-font-family:
    "Times New Roman";color:#262626'><o:p> </o:p></span></span></p>
    <div align=center>
    <table class=MsoNormalTable border=1 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0 width=600
     style='width:6.25in;mso-cellspacing:0in;background:white;border:solid #E5E5E5 1.0pt;
     mso-border-alt:solid #E5E5E5 .75pt;mso-yfti-tbllook:1184;mso-padding-alt:
     0in 0in 0in 0in' id="Harman_Offer">
     <tr style='mso-yfti-irow:0;mso-yfti-firstrow:yes;mso-yfti-lastrow:yes'>
      <td valign=top style='border:none;padding:37.5pt 0in 37.5pt 37.5pt'>
      <p class=MsoNormal><span style='mso-bookmark:promoImg3'></span><a
      href="http://click.email.bmwusa.com/t/[email protected]&l=cvlo_apZophrybkX.jht&e=Qw5&q=&y=a0mw://p3p.oTyfhgrTyWvg.jht/Xzmvkl/ar/nz/buWlq.qlw"
      target="_blank"><span style='mso-bookmark:promoImg3'><span
      style='font-size:8.5pt;font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif;mso-fareast-font-family:
      "Times New Roman";color:black;text-decoration:none;text-underline:none'><img
      border=0 width=275 height=168 id="_x0000_i1031"
      src="http://click.email.bmwusa.com/img/org_100/HarmanKardon.jpg"
      style='display:block'></span></span><span style='mso-bookmark:promoImg3'></span></a><span
      style='mso-bookmark:promoImg3'><span style='font-size:8.5pt;font-family:
      "Helvetica",sans-serif;mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";
      color:#262626'><o:p></o:p></span></span></p>
      </td>
      <span style='mso-bookmark:promoImg3'></span>
      <td valign=top style='border:none;padding:37.5pt 37.5pt 37.5pt 18.75pt'>
      <p class=MsoNormal><span style='mso-bookmark:promoLink1'><strong><span
      style='font-size:10.5pt;font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif;mso-fareast-font-family:
      "Times New Roman";color:#262626'>LET HARMAN KARDON<sup>®</sup> PROVIDE
      THE ULTIMATE SOUNDTRACK.</span></strong></span><span style='mso-bookmark:
      promoLink1'><span style='font-size:10.5pt;font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif;
      mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";color:#262626'><br>
      <br>
      </span></span><span style='mso-bookmark:promoLink1'><span
      style='font-size:8.5pt;font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif;mso-fareast-font-family:
      "Times New Roman";color:#262626'>BMW and Harman Kardon<sup>®</sup> both
      strive to capture premium quality, unrivaled performance, unique
      innovation, and, of course, pure enjoyment. Together, these two iconic
      brands pioneer products that demonstrate their technological leadership
      and emotional impacts through automotive and audio engineering. <br>
      <br>
      </span></span><a href="http://www.harmankardon.com/" target="_blank"><span
      style='mso-bookmark:promoLink1'><b><span style='font-size:8.5pt;
      font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif;mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";
      color:#262626;text-decoration:none;text-underline:none'><img border=0
      width=3 height=7 id="_x0000_i1032"
      src="http://click.email.bmwusa.com/img/org_100/arrowBlue.jpg"
      style='display:inline-block' alt="»"><strong><span style='font-family:
      "Helvetica",sans-serif'>LEARN MORE</span></strong></span></b></span><span
      style='mso-bookmark:promoLink1'></span></a><span style='mso-bookmark:
      promoLink1'><span style='font-size:8.5pt;font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif;
      mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";color:#262626'> </span></span><span
      style='mso-bookmark:promoLink1'><span style='font-size:10.5pt;font-family:
      "Helvetica",sans-serif;mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";
      color:#262626'><o:p></o:p></span></span></p>
      </td>
      <span style='mso-bookmark:promoLink1'></span>
     </tr>
    </table>
    </div>
    <p class=MsoNormal><span style='font-size:8.5pt;font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif;
    mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";color:#262626'><o:p> </o:p></span></p>
    <div align=center>
    <table class=MsoNormalTable border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0 width=600
     style='width:6.25in;mso-cellspacing:0in;background:#E6E6E6;mso-yfti-tbllook:
     1184;mso-padding-alt:0in 0in 0in 0in'>
     <tr style='mso-yfti-irow:0;mso-yfti-firstrow:yes;mso-yfti-lastrow:yes'>
      <td width=215 valign=top style='width:161.25pt;padding:37.5pt 0in 37.5pt 37.5pt'>
      <p class=MsoNormal><strong><span style='font-size:10.5pt;font-family:
      "Helvetica",sans-serif;mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";
      color:#5E5F61'>GET THE LATEST</span></strong><b><span style='font-size:
      10.5pt;font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif;mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";
      color:#5E5F61'><br>
      <strong><span style='font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif'>BMW NEWS +
      UPDATES</span></strong></span></b><span style='font-size:10.5pt;
      font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif;mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";
      color:#5E5F61'><o:p></o:p></span></p>
      </td>
      <td valign=top style='padding:37.5pt 0in 0in 0in'>
      <p class=MsoNormal><a name=socialLink1 id=socialLink5></a><a
      href="http://click.email.bmwusa.com/t/[email protected]&l=cvlo_apZophrybkX.jht&e=SQj&q=&y=a0mw://p3p.mTjXihvd.jht/6TPbLH%23!/6TPbLH?o=3Tse"
      target="_blank"><span style='mso-bookmark:socialLink1'><span
      style='font-size:8.5pt;font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif;mso-fareast-font-family:
      "Times New Roman";color:#262626;text-decoration:none;text-underline:none'><img
      border=0 width=33 height=34 id="_x0000_i1033"
      src="http://click.email.bmwusa.com/img/org_100/icon_fb.jpg"
      style='display:block' alt=Facebook></span></span></a><span
      style='font-size:8.5pt;font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif;mso-fareast-font-family:
      "Times New Roman";color:#262626'><o:p></o:p></span></p>
      </td>
      <td valign=top style='padding:37.5pt 0in 0in 0in'>
      <p class=MsoNormal><a name=socialLink2 id=socialLink6></a><a
      href="http://click.email.bmwusa.com/t/[email protected]&l=cvlo_apZophrybkX.jht&e=SQk&q=&y=a0mw://m3b0mlk.jht/6TPbLH"
      target="_blank"><span style='mso-bookmark:socialLink2'><span
      style='font-size:8.5pt;font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif;mso-fareast-font-family:
      "Times New Roman";color:#262626;text-decoration:none;text-underline:none'><img
      border=0 width=34 height=34 id="_x0000_i1034"
      src="http://click.email.bmwusa.com/img/org_100/icon_twitter.jpg"
      style='display:block' alt=Twitter></span></span></a><span
      style='font-size:8.5pt;font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif;mso-fareast-font-family:
      "Times New Roman";color:#262626'><o:p></o:p></span></p>
      </td>
      <td valign=top style='padding:37.5pt 0in 0in 0in'>
      <p class=MsoNormal><a name=socialLink3 id=socialLink7></a><a
      href="http://click.email.bmwusa.com/t/[email protected]&l=cvlo_apZophrybkX.jht&e=SQl&q=&y=a0mw://p3p.5h1m1Ul.Vvf/if3nzT"
      target="_blank"><span style='mso-bookmark:socialLink3'><span
      style='font-size:8.5pt;font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif;mso-fareast-font-family:
      "Times New Roman";color:#262626;text-decoration:none;text-underline:none'><img
      border=0 width=33 height=34 id="_x0000_i1035"
      src="http://click.email.bmwusa.com/img/org_100/icon_youTube.jpg"
      style='display:block' alt=YouTube></span></span></a><span
      style='font-size:8.5pt;font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif;mso-fareast-font-family:
      "Times New Roman";color:#262626'><o:p></o:p></span></p>
      </td>
      <td valign=top style='padding:37.5pt 0in 0in 0in'>
      <p class=MsoNormal><a name=socialLink4 id=socialLink8></a><a
      href="http://click.email.bmwusa.com/t/[email protected]&l=cvlo_apZophrybkX.jht&e=SQm&q=&y=a0mw://Utp1lh.m1fiey.Vvf/"
      target="_blank"><span style='mso-bookmark:socialLink4'><span
      style='font-size:8.5pt;font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif;mso-fareast-font-family:
      "Times New Roman";color:#262626;text-decoration:none;text-underline:none'><img
      border=0 width=33 height=34 id="_x0000_i1036"
      src="http://click.email.bmwusa.com/img/org_100/icon_tumblr.jpg"
      style='display:block' alt=tumblr></span></span></a><span
      style='font-size:8.5pt;font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif;mso-fareast-font-family:
      "Times New Roman";color:#262626'><o:p></o:p></span></p>
      </td>
     </tr>
    </table>
    </div>
    <p class=MsoNormal><span style='font-size:8.5pt;font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif;
    mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";color:#262626'><o:p> </o:p></span></p>
    <div align=center>
    <table class=MsoNormalTable border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0 width=600
     style='width:6.25in;mso-cellspacing:0in;background:#E6E6E6;mso-yfti-tbllook:
     1184;mso-padding-alt:0in 0in 0in 0in'>
     <tr style='mso-yfti-irow:0;mso-yfti-firstrow:yes;mso-yfti-lastrow:yes'>
      <td valign=top style='padding:37.5pt 37.5pt 37.5pt 37.5pt'>
      <p class=MsoNormal style='line-height:8.25pt'><a name=legal1></a><sup><span
      style='font-size:7.0pt;font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif;mso-fareast-font-family:
      "Times New Roman";color:#828283'>1</span></sup><span style='font-size:
      7.0pt;font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif;mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";
      color:#828283'>BMW Ultimate Driving Allowance is available on select new
      2014 and 2015 BMW models and can only be redeemed by individuals who
      participate in a scheduled BMW Ultimate Drive Experience event and is
      non-transferable. The offer is valid until 1/2/15 on the lease or
      purchase of all eligible models. Offer may be redeemed at an authorized
      BMW Center for Stateside (U.S.) delivery only and cannot be used for
      European delivery. Offer not valid for vehicles delivered prior to event
      attendance or customer orders placed prior to event attendance. This
      offer may only be combined with certain eligible offers available at the
      time of delivery. Offer is applied against MSRP of final purchase, not
      tax, title, registration, destination, handling, or other dealership
      fees. Offer is only valid for the recipient of this invitation. Some
      restrictions apply; see an authorized BMW Center for details.<br>
      <br>
      <a name=legal2></a><sup>2</sup>The up to $3,500 credit is applied against
      MSRP of final purchase, not tax, title, registration, destination,
      handling, or other dealership fees. Valid through 1/2/15. Holiday credit
      allowance varies by model as follows: 2 Series: $500; 3 Series, 4 Series,
      Z4, i3 Range Extender: $1,000; 5 Series, i3: $2,000; 6 Series: $3,500; 7
      Series: $4,000. For all offer details visit <a
      href="http://click.email.bmwusa.com/t/[email protected]&l=cvlo_apZophrybkX.jht&e=Iw5&q=&y=a0mw://Utp1lh.Vvf/oTwipXyavepWhr"
      target="_blank"><span style='color:#828283'>bmwusa.com/happierholiday</span></a>.<br>
      <br>
      <a name=legal3></a><sup>3</sup>During the time period August 1,
      2014-January 2, 2015 qualified creditworthy BMW Financial Services
      customers are eligible for up to $250 off each of their first three
      required monthly payments (up to $750 total credit) paid by BMW Financial
      Services with the purchase of at least one eligible BMW Protection
      Product. Customers will be responsible for any monthly payment amount
      above $250. Qualified creditworthy Pre-Pay Lease customers are eligible
      for a $750 credit with the purchase of at least one eligible BMW
      Protection Product, to be applied to amount due at lease signing or
      delivery. BMW Protection Products include options like BMW Tire and Wheel
      Protection, Windshield Protection, Paintless Dent Repair, and Key
      Protection. All New Model Year 2014 and Model Year 2015 BMW vehicles are
      eligible. Statement credits may be forfeited and canceled if the contract
      financed through BMW Financial Services is accelerated or terminated
      early or is in default. This offer does not apply and cannot be utilized
      by BMW Centers or customers in the following states: AK, FL, LA, NV, OR,
      WA, or WI. Florida customers are not required to purchase a Protection
      Product to receive the credit. The Protection with Payback Program is
      extended to creditworthy individuals residing in the same household as
      the qualifying customer, it is non-transferable to other family members
      or friends outside the qualifying customer’s household. Proof of
      residency must be provided to qualify for the household loyalty. See your
      BMW Center for additional information about program and product details.
      Program is based on availability.<br>
      <br>
      Don’t forget to add <a href="mailto:[email protected]"><span
      style='color:#828283;text-decoration:none;text-underline:none'>[email protected]</span></a>
      to your Address Book to keep it from skipping your inbox or getting
      caught in spam filters.<br>
      <br>
      We want your experience with the BMW website to be as smooth and
      reassuring as driving a BMW. Accordingly, we diligently safeguard your
      privacy. If you wish to review our Privacy Policy at any time, please
      click on the link below, or copy and paste it into your web browser’s
      location window.<a name=privacy id=privacy></a><a
      href="http://click.email.bmwusa.com/t/[email protected]&l=cvlo_apZophrybkX.jht&e=IwB&q=&y=a0mw://p3p.if3nzT.jht/L0TuWhkk/7vg0Xum/WkpohV5IvepV5/8lYhnsm.hlwq?thibsXvolkybkX=0k1X"
      target="_blank"><span style='mso-bookmark:privacy'><span
      style='color:#3B3B3D;text-decoration:none;text-underline:none'>
      http://www.bmwusa.com/about/privacy.html</span></span><span
      style='mso-bookmark:privacy'></span></a><br>
      <br>
      We’d like to keep you up-to-date on the latest BMW products, news and
      events via email. If, however, you’d like to stop receiving them, you can
      <a name=optOut id=optOut></a><a
      href="http://click.email.bmwusa.com/t/[email protected]&l=cvlo_apZophrybkX.jht&e=Iw6&q=&y=a0mw://p3p.if3nzT.jht/l0TuWhkk/Vvg0Xum/[email protected]?thibsXvolkybkX=0k1X&lT=qhza_obna3T5kpWl.Vvf"
      target="_blank"><span style='mso-bookmark:optOut'><span style='color:
      #3B3B3D;text-decoration:none;text-underline:none'>unsubscribe</span></span><span
      style='mso-bookmark:optOut'></span></a> at any time.<br>
      <br>
      Please note that we are located at 300 Chestnut Ridge Road, Woodcliff
      Lake, NJ 07677. ©2014 BMW of North America, LLC. The BMW name, model
      names and logo are registered trademarks. For more information call
      1-800-831-1117 or go to <a name=bmwUsa id=bmwUsa></a><a
      href="http://click.email.bmwusa.com/t/[email protected]&l=cvlo_apZophrybkX.jht&e=IwD&q=&y=a0mw://p3p.if3nzT.jht/"
      target="_blank"><span style='mso-bookmark:bmwUsa'><span style='color:
      #3B3B3D;text-decoration:none;text-underline:none'>www.bmwusa.com</span></span><span
      style='mso-bookmark:bmwUsa'></span></a>.<o:p></o:p></span></p>
      </td>
     </tr>
    </table>
    </div>
    <p class=MsoNormal><span style='font-size:8.5pt;font-family:"Helvetica",sans-serif;
    mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";color:#262626;display:none;
    mso-hide:all'><o:p> </o:p></span></p>
    <div align=center>
    <table class=MsoNormalTable border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0 width=600
     style='width:6.25in;mso-cellspacing:0in;mso-yfti-tbllook:1184;mso-padding-alt:
     0in 0in 0in 0in'>
     <tr style='mso-yfti-irow:0;mso-yfti-firstrow:yes;mso-yfti-lastrow:yes'>
      <td style='padding:0in 0in 0in 0in'>
      <p class=MsoNormal><span style='mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"'> <o:p></o:p></span></p>
      </td>
     </tr>
    </table>
    </div>
    </td>
   </tr>
  </table>
  </div>
  </td>
 </tr>
</table>

<p class=MsoNormal><span style='mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"'><o:p> </o:p></span></p>

</div>

*******>

</html>
```


----------



## Shadowfax (Feb 26, 2006)

Ok, that was ugly.


----------



## Jeevtheavenger (Sep 28, 2014)

I've Received the same email, Placed my order in oct and doing PCD on dec 1st week. (infact I'm from FL should see how this works)


----------



## Spartan01 (Aug 24, 2014)

I received the same email. Would like more details about it if a CA can chime in. I would be more inclined to purchase a protection warranty...


----------



## bgreen4544 (Jul 11, 2014)

Bought mine in August and didn't know about this.. Got the tire protection as well, am I SOL? Annoying that I never got the email back then


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

For those interested, see below link. My current lease ends January 11th. I will probably turn in my current car towards the end of December to receive this credit

http://www.circlebmw.com/october-loyalty-program.htm


----------



## Spartan01 (Aug 24, 2014)

iwantone said:


> For those interested, see below link. My current lease ends January 11th. I will probably turn in my current car towards the end of December to receive this credit
> 
> http://www.circlebmw.com/october-loyalty-program.htm


This Is great. This will lean me towards tire and wheel package or extended lease protect.


----------



## bnguyen1983 (Sep 15, 2014)

Ah you need to cancel an existing finance. Oh well.


----------



## dlh (Jul 26, 2013)

iwantone said:


> For those interested, see below link. My current lease ends January 11th. I will probably turn in my current car towards the end of December to receive this credit
> 
> http://www.circlebmw.com/october-loyalty-program.htm


Thanks for the info!

Do anyone know the rough price on the following or if any are worth getting with the $750 credit?

Extended Vehicle Protection
GAP
Lease Protection
Tire & Wheel Protection
Windshield Protection
Paintless Dent Repair
Presence Protection
Presence Protection Plus
Key Replacement (added Oct. 1, 2014)


----------



## dlh (Jul 26, 2013)

Anyone know if you have to get the Protection Plan at the time of vehicle delivery or it could be added later from another dealer? Thanks!


----------



## marsb007 (Nov 22, 2012)

Do you have to do anything or tell anyone at the time of purchase/lease? Or does BMW FS do this automatically? And I am in FL...


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

marsb007 said:


> Do you have to do anything or tell anyone at the time of purchase/lease? Or does BMW FS do this automatically? And I am in FL...


Just asked my dealer to check on this for me..


----------



## Squiddie (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. I was thinking about wheel and tire (because I hear of cracked wheels in the e89) but no way I am paying asking price.


----------



## Shadowfax (Feb 26, 2006)

So, existing customers or roommates of existing customers who are about to get a new vehicle and aren't in AK, FL, LA, NV, OR, WA, or WI. 

Also, Florida customers are not required to purchase a Protection Product to receive the credit - but also can't participate in the program anyway.


----------



## marsb007 (Nov 22, 2012)

I read it to mean FL residents get it even without purchasing the protection products... 

If FL residents were excluded, they would just leave at alone at the first paragraph, which is it doesn't apply to FL residents.

Anyone in FL that just leased a car?


----------



## Shadowfax (Feb 26, 2006)

I will be leasing one in a few weeks (on order now). My dealer had no idea, assumes it's not for Florida. I pinged a FL dealer on Reddit with no response. 

When I pick up my x3 I will be bringing this up!!


----------



## marsb007 (Nov 22, 2012)

Mine is coming in the next 2 weeks. Should take delivery anytime between Dec 7-10. I emailed my sales advisor too, but I'm not holding my breath. 

I called BMW FS, and they had no clue. The guy told me it's a BMW NA promotion, which is not... So their own people are clueless. 

Let's hope for the best...


----------



## Spartan01 (Aug 24, 2014)

Shadowfax said:


> I will be leasing one in a few weeks (on order now). My dealer had no idea, assumes it's not for Florida. I pinged a FL dealer on Reddit with no response.
> 
> When I pick up my x3 I will be bringing this up!!


I am taking delivery Friday and will bring this up as well. I'm more interested in the extended lease warranty. I've read the cost being as high as 1,600 and as low as under 1,000. If this 750 credit applies it should be a no brainer. Am I missing anything?


----------



## whazzup (Aug 18, 2009)

got this deal today. It's real. But it gas to be the BMW wheel and tire package.


----------



## marsb007 (Nov 22, 2012)

whazzup said:


> got this deal today. It's real. But it gas to be the BMW wheel and tire package.


Did you have to fill anything out or is it an automatic thing?


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

whazzup said:


> got this deal today. It's real. But it gas to be the BMW wheel and tire package.


how much did you pay for it? and for which car?


----------



## Spartan01 (Aug 24, 2014)

marsb007 said:


> Did you have to fill anything out or is it an automatic thing?


Automatic. 250 at time of sale, 250 at next two payments.


----------



## dlh (Jul 26, 2013)

Spartan01 said:


> Automatic. 250 at time of sale, 250 at next two payments.


Thanks for the info. Did they say why it has to be the Tire and Wheel Protection? Was hoping to get it with the Extended Warranty


----------



## Spartan01 (Aug 24, 2014)

dlh said:


> Thanks for the info. Did they say why it has to be the Tire and Wheel Protection? Was hoping to get it with the Extended Warranty


Some BS about corporate packages vs regional packages. I feel that they were pushing hard on the T&W package for the promo. But if you look closer at the promotion it provides a credit on other coverages. I don't think extended warranty is one of them though


----------



## dlh (Jul 26, 2013)

From circlebmw link it does list Extended Vehicle Protection. I'll report back when I pick up my car next month.


----------



## Khannan9 (Nov 29, 2014)

@Whazzup,

Would you mind sharing your dealer info or PM me? I'm in central NJ about to finalize something tomorrow. However, it's for a X3 and also not financing.

Thanks.


----------



## dlh (Jul 26, 2013)

Confirmed working with extended warranty at delivery. $250 x 3 for first 3 months.


----------



## marsb007 (Nov 22, 2012)

So does the dealer take the $250 off for the first month payment (which is typically paid at the beginning of the lease), or is it technically taken off months 2, 3 and 4? 

Given I'm in FL, I'm trying to avoid the dealer screwing me (and unfortunately, they'd totally do it even over $250).


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

Had an issue with mine since the rule says this is applicable to new contracts signed the day the existing lease is terminated. In my case I bought from Pacific BMW and am having it shipped over so I haven't turned in my expiring lease yet. I technically wouldn't qualify for the $750, but Greg Poland stuck to his word and had Pacific BMW send me a check for $750. Check is in my hand, car still in-transit..lol.

Kudos to Greg Poland once again. Best pricing on the Tire and wheel package coupled with the $750..Net cost of package is probably the same as getting one RFT replaced and 1 rim repaired...


----------



## Spartan01 (Aug 24, 2014)

marsb007 said:


> So does the dealer take the $250 off for the first month payment (which is typically paid at the beginning of the lease), or is it technically taken off months 2, 3 and 4?
> 
> Given I'm in FL, I'm trying to avoid the dealer screwing me (and unfortunately, they'd totally do it even over $250).


1st initial payment, 2nd month, 3rd


----------



## Emilia (Jul 22, 2014)

Spartan01 said:


> 1st initial payment, 2nd month, 3rd


Are all or most dealers in PA doing this?? I'm picking up sometime this week and trying to get as much info on this as I can, I'm gonna show it to my dealer in hopes to get this! Thanks


----------



## Spartan01 (Aug 24, 2014)

Emilia said:


> Are all or most dealers in PA doing this?? I'm picking up sometime this week and trying to get as much info on this as I can, I'm gonna show it to my dealer in hopes to get this! Thanks


Not sure as I got my car from NJ. But they should all be offering it as it could help boost their sales on warranties


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

It is a national program so anyone going from lease to lease same day can qualify.


----------



## Emilia (Jul 22, 2014)

[email protected] BMW said:


> It is a national program so anyone going from lease to lease same day can qualify.


@ Greg 
What if I'm just purchasing an ordered vehicle, I'm not turning in a bmw lease? Would this apply to someone financing a new X5 from BMW financial as a new customer not pre existing? 
As per this screenshot posted on this thread there is no mention in the section regarding any loyalty customer








Thanks


----------



## BMWFanboy (Apr 27, 2008)

Emilia said:


> @ Greg
> What if I'm just purchasing an ordered vehicle, I'm not turning in a bmw lease? Would this apply to someone financing a new X5 from BMW financial as a new customer not pre existing?
> As per this screenshot posted on this thread there is no mention in the section regarding any loyalty customer
> View attachment 481398
> ...


+1. I also didn't see any preconditions regarding existing lease in the text.


----------



## marsb007 (Nov 22, 2012)

Anyone in FL go through this yet?


----------



## Shadowfax (Feb 26, 2006)

I could not get it to fly last week in FL and they even gave me a better deal then we had agreed on due to the payments I'd made on my trade in (which, the drop in trade-in value should have pretty much covered IMO but they kept the same tradein value and credited me the lower payoff).


----------



## Houston Bimmer (Apr 29, 2008)

*Q*

The F&I guy at my dealer wanted to know that I was both a current owner (my lease I turned in) and my new purchase. My guy was very straight forward, but was the highest for the packages offered. I was not surprised and he pushed the Tire and Wheel pretty hard. I told him he was the highest I have seen in all my time owning BMW, but that did not matter. If he gave me a good price, I would have considered it. I had the Tire package on my 650 I turned in. I paid $1295 in October 2011. I knew from all the forums that with run flats I would need it. They did not make money on it as I had 5 tires replaced over 38 months. I will be very glad to not have them, of course until I wake up one morning with a flat.

I looked at the $750 as a nice freebie for my windshield.

Good news is my azurite and Amaro full individual leather M5 is at the dealer and I get her on 12/31, and straight to my garage. I won't be driving my new beast on amateur driving night !!


----------



## chaswyck (Oct 12, 2014)

Scorchpa said:


> Just to clarify, you don't have to be returning a leased car, just be a previous BMW owner. I just got the deal today for lease protection, and I traded in (or sold them) my previous BMW which I owned out right.


Do you need to be a BMW owner or a customer of BMWFS? I ask because I had a MINI which was leased from MINI Financial Services which is part of BMWFS. My disposition fee was waived on my new lease because I had the lease on the MINI.


----------



## Scorchpa (Nov 27, 2011)

chaswyck said:


> Do you need to be a BMW owner or a customer of BMWFS? I ask because I had a MINI which was leased from MINI Financial Services which is part of BMWFS. My disposition fee was waived on my new lease because I had the lease on the MINI.


Owner

The form they had me sign for the warranty had the mini logo on it (not bmw), so maybe even current mini owners are eligible :dunno:


----------



## Squiddie (Dec 19, 2010)

FWIW, I didn't get this credit due to not currently being with BMSFS (owning a payed off e46). I know I could have pressed the point but I wasn't that hot about it anyway.


----------



## kreem (Dec 6, 2014)

i got this credit applied towards lease protection. returned the lease same day.


----------

